# There goes BMW's China sales



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

tim330i said:


> Not the news BMW wanted to hear for their latest emerging market and cash cow.


But it's good news for consumers in China. Hopefully the "deregulation" of parallel imports will achieve its intended goal.


----------



## GTony (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately wont happen in Australia where we are subjected to greedy Government and Dealer Pricing.
Just one of the Taxes is Luxury Car Tax - For example on an M3 here it is AUD$23,000 and Drive Away Price is AUD$167,000.
In Aust. and some other countries you don't even get to choose the Full Models in the BMW Series.
Its all about how much we are willing to pay for that little BMW Badge.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Now our government just needs to drive wages here down so we can compete with Chinese manufacturing... oh wait nevermind, bad idea. 

Hey, who wants to quickly export some cars while the market is still high?


----------

